# Nite Hunter Archery Products - Archery Lighting System (not stabilizer based)



## cannaflauge (Nov 21, 2010)

pretty sweet, cool concept


----------



## ernestowynn (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you! 

We're based in Texas and so far, the reception has been very good here. participated in the Texas Trophy Hunter - Hunter Extravaganza's this summer and got a lot of positive feedback + quite a few sales. Selling locally here in TX through several archery shops but hoping to expand our visibility...


----------



## cannaflauge (Nov 21, 2010)

Are you guys going to have any staff shooter spots available?


----------



## ernestowynn (Dec 11, 2010)

if we can become big enough, yes.


----------



## T-Post (Dec 11, 2010)

These lights are awesome, I have been using several types of lights for hog hunting and they all have some drawback except this one. Most of the others give so much glare from the bottom of the windows that the hogs see you and spook,I haven't had anything spook from these lights.Hopefully I will be posting some big hog photos in the next couple of days.


----------



## bobbyliv2fish (Aug 13, 2007)

I have one of these lights and love it. I love shooting hogs and have had issues with many diffrent lights. I really like the fact that you can mount the light above your sight. Not only have I mounted the light but I have also mounted my camera. This system works great from my pop up blind and my tree stand. I will be buying another light soon to go on my 22 for **** hunting.


----------



## TobyR. (Jul 31, 2005)

Got one! Love it!.... The mount location and the rechargeable battery rock!


----------



## bobbyliv2fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Heres a picture of my camera on the nite hunter mount. It worked well in video mode.


----------



## SponsorLodge (Dec 13, 2010)

I love the NiteHunter Archery Light. Our show Huntingfreak (to air on The Sportsman Channel in 2011) has been fortunate enough to work with NiteHunter Archery and you can't find a better light on the market! Keeping the light above the site allows for shooting out of ground blinds where most lights that connect to stabilizers shine directly into the blind. Great concept and it works better than anything else I've tried to use.


----------



## bobbyliv2fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Heres a couple of pics with the nite hunter light on my .17 and.22.


----------



## bobbyliv2fish (Aug 13, 2007)

What a great light.


----------



## ernestowynn (Dec 11, 2010)

bobbyliv2fish said:


> What a great light.


Thanks bobbyliv2fish! we now have a complete system for rifle varmint hunting!


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

That is an awesome concept. I would love to try one out for some nighttime varmint shooting.


----------



## ernestowynn (Dec 11, 2010)

DOAGuide, I know you would like the product. you should check out our site for more infomation on the products. then zap me an email if you like.


----------



## txlongshot (Sep 20, 2010)

I have 3 of these lights. I use one on my bow and one on my rifle the other light I give to hunters to use while I guide them at night. in my opinion there is no better light for the price point. Their customer service is first class. You cant go wrong with one of these lights.


----------



## ernestowynn (Dec 11, 2010)

txlongshot, i appreciate your business and I'm glad to hear you're happy with them. I look forward to the new year in listening to our customers and continuing to make changes to our products as the bow and site industry change. Have a happy new year and safe and successful hunting to everyone.


----------



## ernestowynn (Dec 11, 2010)

feedback received from BlackDiamond Outfitters Bowfishing: 

"We didn't fish the last of the season, so i,ll be getting you some pics here in a few months. But let me tell you alittle story, we took a friend out to let him fish for the first time. We couldn't find a fish for nothing, (generator running, 6 metal halides lights looking like a football field going down the river. All my sweet spots "empty", couldn't figure it out. BURNED OUT, so we stop,,, turn off the lights and gen.& Start talking about the Night Hunter light, pull it out of my bag and turn it on and "BAM" there's fish all around glowing. We fished the rest of the night with one little light and trolling motor. WOW!!!! I'm HOOKED on it."


----------



## bobbyliv2fish (Aug 13, 2007)

What an awsome story. Its amazing how much light the nite hunter puts out. I have been haveing a blast with mine. I am hopeing to post some pics as soon as I get them from the camera that is in Virgina.(It went home with my brother).


----------



## ernestowynn (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi all, back in July, one of my buddies, Mike Sparks of M2D Camo and host of Living The Dream, did some field testing of our system during a hunt here in TX. He has had a blast with the system and in Feb, we're doing at least one episode of his show at the BSR. going to be some good footage of night hog hunting, predator/varmint hunting and some daytime exotic hunting footage. - here's a fun clip he posted from the July hunt. take a look, you'll like it... 

http://www.youtube.com/user/M2DCAMO#p/a/u/0/WrzyUtBnRlM


----------



## unclearrow (Dec 30, 2010)

We have used the Night Hunter system in numerous occasions it holds up and preforms well , there should be footage coming up , soon on our show , Hunt Wicked Close , ont the Pursuit channel , this system is awesome try one


----------



## ernestowynn (Dec 11, 2010)

On Feb 5th, we'll be working in conjunction with Oasis Outback in Uvalde TX covering the Oasis Outback Varmint and Predator Contest. Fred Eichler will also be joining and participating in the contest. should be a great time. We'll be giving away some of our rifle and bow systems during the contest as prizes.


----------



## ernestowynn (Dec 11, 2010)

Product making it's way to Georgia! received well during a show hosted by Scurry Outdoors South http://scurryoutdoorssouth.com/index.html Will be participating also in the Hog and Predator Extravaganza in May...


----------



## ernestowynn (Dec 11, 2010)

*latest hunt with lights...*

Pics from our last rifle hunt in Tilden TX. we also won 3rd place in the Oasis Outback Predator hunt...check out Oasis Outback's website at www.oasisoutback.com and our facebook page: Nite Hunter Illumination. Enjoy.


----------

